# Speaking against Christ vs. Blaspheming the Holy Spirit



## Bandguy (Mar 17, 2009)

Sunday night, as I was leading a Bible Study on the BFM about the Holy Spirit, we were reading the following passage (Matthew 12:28-32), and one of the members of the study asked the following question: Why can a person speak against Christ and be forgiven but not be forgiven if the blaspheme the Holy Spirit? So, I decided to pose this question to you guys and see if you can shed some light on this.

Thanks


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 18, 2009)

For those of us that are still young in the faith, could someone clear up what it means to blaspheme against the Holy Spirit? Personally, my understanding of "blasphemy" in general is pretty weak.


----------



## KMK (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome back, Joseph!


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks. It is good to be back.

-----Added 3/18/2009 at 12:43:13 EST-----



WaywardNowHome said:


> For those of us that are still young in the faith, could someone clear up what it means to blaspheme against the Holy Spirit? Personally, my understanding of "blasphemy" in general is pretty weak.




Joel,

An example of this would be to take the work of the Holy Spirit and call it evil, or outright reject it, as Jesus cautioned the Pharisees against in Matthew 12.


----------

